# Beware of therpmb.net members trolling on the Board



## lizjones (Jan 8, 2013)

If you see a bunch of new members from this board...they are trolling to hear your problems and make fun of you on therpmb.net where you can look for yourself. I am a member of that board and wanted to warn you. A male member last week posted a thread on that board bragging he had been banned from this board and he spoke about the topics on this board..they had planned to storm the board but now they just spy and make fun if you...Qpidrox is from that board.

I didnt want you guys to be unaware of what is taking place. If you join that board search for a thread entitled ....this board banned me for life on my first post.

Take care
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am glad we can entertain people so much without even trying


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't care if people talk about me. I have a bigger problem with being ignored!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Anything that gets those folks off of the gaming board and thinking about marriage is probably good missionary work. They may learn something.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ooooooo, an invasion!!! Must get my chain mail and crossbow ready! I love killing invaders :smthumbup:


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, all I can say is there's probably a good reason that we're important enough for them to invest so much time and energy on us.


----------



## lizjones (Jan 8, 2013)

And the guys think the women are so unhappy here they can get easy azz....sickos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

All fun and games til somebody gets hurt. Where do they live?


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

See that shows what they know. Not every woman who is upset with their H solves it by spreading her legs to the next guy who blows in her ear. I have been so furious with, hurt and betrayed by my H the past 2 yrs yet still there has only been him. I can see why they'd be confused. Their emotional intelligence rivals that of a toddler.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Who?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like one has to join before seeing anything. No thanks.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lizjones said:


> Yeah Qpidrox is over here trolling...they calling yall dumb b$itches and other names while they have slept with every guy on that board married or not...They had planned to try and takeover this board...so beware
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks LJ. I'm not surprised. I noticed this start up the week between xmas and newyear actually. Lots of new posters sounding too naive and hitting hop topics. I responded once or twice to a few threads just in case they were legit.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Thor said:


> Looks like one has to join before seeing anything. No thanks.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I think their subconscious must be nudging them to find answers for that large emptiness they feel in their lives. It is that which is sending them here. So as they explore this site the information they assimilate will slowly seep into their subconscious that so craves redemption. Their banal intention to cause malicious destruction will ultimately lead to the birth of their atonement.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think you used too many big words for them, bfree.

The idea of people intentionally trolling here makes me think of a basement dwelling young adult who still needs his mommy to drive him places.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

bfree said:


> I think their subconscious must be nudging them to find answers for that large emptiness they feel in their lives. It is that which is sending them here. So as they explore this site the information they assimilate will slowly seep into their subconscious that so craves redemption. Their banal intention to cause malicious destruction will ultimately lead to the birth of their atonement.


You're more optimistic that I am bfree. I think they do what people do which is categorize others into groups. They find a few extreme TAMERS and see us all that way. Then they come here to push buttons because they think we're all hard core puritans who want them to wear scarlet letters.

I do agree with you and Entropy that things we say will seep in though. At least when we don't take the hot topic bait too harshly.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lol, thet must have an exciting life if thats what they do for fun.

pathetic!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I do ask myself, if you're having an affair with someone.... if you don't have an end goal, then wht would be the fun in "going underground?"


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I do ask myself, if you're having an affair with someone.... if you don't have an end goal, then wht would be the fun in "going underground?"


to keep getting your "hit" bc you cant/wont go without it. You know -bc you've met your soul mate.:rofl::rofl::rofl: When its right, its right afterall.


----------



## captainkbt (Jan 9, 2013)

lizjones said:


> If you see a bunch of new members from this board...they are trolling to hear your problems and make fun of you on therpmb.net where you can look for yourself. _Posted via Mobile Device_


What kind of nut does that? Good grief these people need to get a life. But to be honest, Im new here, and Ive been attacked here already. And have seen others get brutally attacked by member here. Maybe these are some of the people you are talking about....I dont know.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

*yawn*


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> lol, thet must have an exciting life if thats what they do for fun.
> 
> pathetic!


If these people are so bored with their lives that they have to have affairs, are they so bored with their affairs that they come here to troll?


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> You're more optimistic that I am bfree. I think they do what people do which is categorize others into groups. They find a few extreme TAMERS and see us all that way. Then they come here to push buttons because *they think we're all hard core puritans who want them to wear scarlet letters.*
> 
> I do agree with you and Entropy that things we say will seep in though. At least when we don't take the hot topic bait too harshly.


Did you miss the meeting? They're on backorder.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

bfree said:


> If these people are so bored with their lives that they have to have affairs, are they so bored with their affairs that they come here to troll?


 are you saying they are tired of f*cking each other and now they want to f*ck us? Shame on my sense of humor.


----------



## yellowledbet (Sep 5, 2012)

Everybody Hide! They are coming


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

No need to feed the trolls.


----------

